# Bad Foster Mom... Guilty!!!



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

So there is a very high chance that Harper (link in my signature) will be going to her new (and forever) home tomorrow morning. She's been particularly happy today... while me, I've been particularly sad. Its a bittersweet feeling thats for sure.

For what am I guilty you ask? Well she's gotten away with everything but murder today (unless you count house flies?)... playing too rough with the Frenchie... jumping on the sofa to get away from Tilden... taking her naps outside of her crate... and of course, her favorite past time (which I'll have to remember to tell her new mom about)...

DIGGING!

"Harper, honey... China isn't really down there, that just something they say in cartoons!"










I know ...but ... but, there might be like a lost worm or somethin that needs rescuin!










Hello, anyone in there?










Hey Tilden, your paws are bigger, can you help me?










First you stick your butt in the air like this while you're digging...










Then you can lay down to get a closer look if ya want...










rotate positions too ...see, like this










I don't know about this.... Gia?










Gah, peer pressure!










Alright, well no lost worm over there, I'm gonna see whats in this pile of dirt n leaves...










meh, absolutely nuffin!










hm, what about over here?










Nope! Hey... is that a French Bulldog?










Hi French Butt, I mean Bulldog!










I can kiss you but you can't kiss me, lol.










The end!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, my!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

That is the most precious story told with pics that I have ever seen. You have certainly given me some ideas for our rescues on our website. 
We should all have "Bad Fosters" like you







I would call you a foster ANGEL!!!!!! I am sure, that she will take you with her to her new home.........in her heart. GREAT JOB, YOU SHOULD BE PROUD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amackinpitt (Jun 19, 2003)

The cutest!!!!


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Harper is adorable, as are all of you pac. I love pictures and the captions are so clever. I laughed out loud reading them. Thank you for helping this baby find her forever home. You have done a very wonderful thing. I know it is sad to let them go but that means you get to help give another needy dog their leap into a new life. What a wonderful and selfless thing to do. Thank you so much for fostering.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Thanks for a great laugh this morning. You should get her a vest as her going away present - official worm rescue


----------



## Elmo's Mom (May 21, 2007)

I loved the story with pictures. It looks like there is so much communication going on between all of the dogs. 

Harper looks like a girl who always has fun. So, I am sure she will be very happy in her new home. You should be very proud.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

Now, I know who that WGSD is I mentioned in another post that was such a beauty! It's Harper.

Ok, FosterMOM - that will be one wet worm whipping for allowing excavation without a permit, not to mention approaching China without a warning shot, worm endangerment (Buddha will forgive), not to mention necessitating a bath to cover up the evidence.

Bless your foster heart and hugs to you.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Great little story!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

she is gorgeous and does look very happy!!

Yup you are a bad foster mom, only we had more of you!!!
great job


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Hee hee....great picture story!! What a pretty puppin she is!! Great job!


----------



## Fee (Jul 4, 2004)

Awww. Too cute and too funny!


----------



## bnwalker (Aug 7, 2004)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Heeheehee, I love head in the hole pictures. She's a beautiful baby girl, I hope she gets a wonderful home. She looks very loving and sweet - ok so she digs holes







Otto's wonderfully sweet and a champion digger too.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

I love him! Look at his dirty face in picture 9. He looks like a character. Hard to part with them, isn't it?? He'll make somebody very happy, especially if the need an emergency backhoe.

Jennifer


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

oops, "she" not he. Thank you for taking such good care of the little vanilla muffin.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

thanks you guys - i had as much fun reading your replies as i did making this thread. and the smiles are much needed right now - Harper has just left with her new mom and i've had 3 bouts of tears in the last 35 minutes. her perfect little face in the window driving away









she's a tough little girl and i know she wont have any trouble adjusting, but to exchange so many hands in such a short life, i can't help but think that she sees me just like all the others who have dumped her. (gah, tears again!)

anyway - although it wasn't depicted in the story -- we actually did rescue (or i guess i rescued them from aggressive german shepherd paws) quite a few worms.









...intuitdog - you cracked me up!
...and JulieR. i think a "Bad Foster Moms" section is an excellent idea for your rescues website!

glad everyone enjoyed the photos! her new mom should be joining the forum soon, so this won't be the last you see of my sweet little Harp


----------



## Sweet Chaos (Apr 1, 2009)

<span style="color: #993399">I'm sure it was hard to let her go. She's a beautiful pup and she seems like a sweetie pie, too. Just keep in mind that you did a great thing by finding her a good home and now you still have room to help more pups that need you =)</span>


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah, you coulda warned me about the digging, LOL. But Jessie left behind a half dozen holes in the back yard so it's not like I'm going to notice a few more. Jessie's excuse was always Gophers. 

Harper does have a new name. She's Willow now. Well, she hasn't figured out she's Willow yet. She and the kitten are getting along famously. She suceeded in catching the elusive mouse in the "mouse go round". Lightfoot was terribly impressed by that.


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

And thank you again. You did a wonderful thing by fostering her. She's a lovely pup.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

Love the pic of her with the cat. Sure wish my dog was that good with cats (she will be if it kills me though).


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

awww Peg - my heart skipped a beat when i saw the new photo









again, i'm thrilled that she's getting along with the kitties so well - i know you were concerned about that initially, but i really felt confident that after her interaction with Mica, she'd be just fine!

we have the same cat toy btw, so she had a bit of practice (but don't tell her or Lightfoot that i told you).

Willow is a great name and definitely fits her









thanks for being awesome!


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

She didn't mention prior experience. Do you have the one where the ball goes around in the track with the cardboard scratcher in the middle? She's also amazingly proficient with that one I discovered. 

She spent a good part of the morning digging through the toy chest and pulling out dog toys I haven't seen or heard in awhile. She had a very busy first day.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

Great pictures by both of her wonderful moms!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ninharGreat pictures by both of her wonderful moms!


Ditto. Looks like a great job by foster mom Calone and a great home by new mom Peganmn. And Big Bear!!--What a great place to grow up in. I'm sure she'll find plenty of digging sites up there to search for more worms to rescue.


----------



## geokon_2000 (Jan 25, 2005)

It's o.k. to spoil the fosters b4 they go! Love the pictures! She's sooooo pretty! I'd no doubt be a foster failure.


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

Willow is starting to get the hang of things at work. She's a bright girl. When we came to the office this morning I think she was worried that she was being moved again, but she appears to be getting it now. She's met the boss and charmed him, and we have a graphic artist in here for a meeting and she's contently chewing on a chewie in the main office and leaving them alone to work. 

She gets thing very quickly, in some cases without being told. She learned "Put 'er there" after two tries. That's short hand for "Shake". She's also seen her first wild cottentail. Most dogs get furious when the rabbit just sits there frozen instead of running. She barked a few times, kind of did a mental shrug and went off to do something else in the yard. Her only issue so far is meeting other dogs on a leash; she gets initially defensive. My ear drums live for the day that bark comes down a notch in key from puppy yap to Shepherd BARK.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: PeganmnHer only issue so far is meeting other dogs on a leash; she gets initially defensive.


ya, thats the only issue that i experienced with her as well. its pretty typical at this age and obviously understandable given her inconsistent life these past two months. since we already know that she's good with other dogs, thats a bit of a load off the shoulders - its just the confidence and security that she'll need to develop (right now she doesnt know for sure if you'll protect her or if she needs to show them how tough she is up front). i took her out on leash around other dogs every day that i had her and after about 4 days she was better. being food motivated and easily distracted are 2 points in your favor


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

instant friends


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

aewsome pictures she is gorgeous


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

Poor Willow. She's not had the best day. She discovered pine cones this morning. Then she discovered that Mom wouldn't let her chew on them. On the upside She found every pine cone in the yard, and a plastic bottle, and several pieces of newspaper. I believe the office yard is pretty clean now.

Then we went for a walk after work and a nasty tempered bruiser of a Great Dane knocked her to the ground. The dog was in a van we were walking past that had several people standing around it with the side door open. The dog came roaring out of the open side door of the van and knocked her to the ground. I think the only thing that saved little Willow is that I was between them when he came after her and I inadvertantly shielded her from the worst of him.

I gave his owner a piece of my mind once she got the mutt under control but I could tell it fell on deaf ears. I think I was more upset about it than Willow was. Actually I'm still pissed. Willow is fine, she just got dirty is all. I on the other hand would like to track that woman down and sit on her for an hour and lecture her about the responsibilities of owning a 170lb aggressive dog.

Willow's sacked out on the floor now napping. I hope the poor thing doesn't have nightmares tonight. I'm guessing I will, but I suspect Willow's tougher than me.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*I Love Willow Updates *

are you sure she even knew it was a dog? geez!

thanks for protecting <s>my</s>... i mean <s>our</s>... i mean YOUR little girl!

cutie cutie cutie pie! thanks for the updates & photos. (ps. thanks for the afghan favor as well Peg)


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

You're welcome. It was a delight meeting the ladies the other night when they came to pick up the afghans. They're characters.

I'm not sure Willow knew what it was. Scary thing is that dog never uttered a sound. Took us completely by surprise. Ugh. This may call for a drink . . . possibly two.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Oh she is such a sweet little soul! I keep coming back to this thread to look at her!
Jennifer

ps...stupid, stupid lack-of-greatness Dane owner.


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Willow and Lightfoot have your typical love hate relationship. So far no blood has been spilled, but a whole lot of slobber has been thrown around.








Aweeee, they look so peaceful and sweet don't they?








And if you didn't know better you'd swear that was a smooch.








And now the relationship starts to take an unfortunate turn.








Then it gets ugly. Yes, she's got his tail in her mouth and he's got hold of her ear.








Two minutes later all is forgotten.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Awesome set of shots. Looks you're going to be busy keeping an eye on those two hooligans.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

the first photo is so sweet - i'm sending it out to all those who were able to meet Willow while she was with me.

...hmm, now if i'm not mistaken, there is another feline who's missing in action. what does she think of Willow?


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Great photos. I'm trying to convince my brother to get a dog. He's so afraid a dog won't like his cats. I'm emailing him the first pic in this group as an example of interspecies diplomacy. I may *forget* to attach the rest of the pics....

I think that Willow should only be adopted by somebody who agrees to join this board and post pictures.

Jennifer


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *



> Originally Posted By: JenniferD
> I think that Willow should only be adopted by somebody who agrees to join this board and post pictures.


all of the new pics ARE from Willows new mom








see... i'm on top of things







lol.


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

The "other" cat is not amused. She watches them wrestling with each other with obvious disgust and sometimes alarm. She thinks the whole thing is just sick. But Willow is respecting her point of view and not chasing her, and I figured that was as good as it was going to get. Bailey is just not a dog person.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Love these pics. Looks like Willow is fitting right in!


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

So glad to see the followup on Willow aka Harper. Cat vs dog pictures are wonderful.


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Woohooooo, we had our first session with the dog trainer. I found a wonderful woman up here who trains service dogs and has offered to work with us once a week. I couldn't find any obedience groups up here. I'm very impressed with her.

Too bad our first lesson wasn't yesterday. Maybe then I could have avoided the mysteriourly imploded Kleenex box that occured in my living room while I was taking a shower.









Willow SIT!









Willow DOWN!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

thats my girl!

the _look_ in that 2nd photos says to me - you better go protect aaaaall the remaining kleenex boxes immediately, or just don't blink... cus she's up to no good!









don't you hate when they KNOW they're cute


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

What was so amazing about the kleenex box is that it didn't implode in one place. There was a trail of kleenex that ran from the bedroom where the box was to the living room. It was almost artistic really the way the trail did this graceful arc from one room to another.

It doesn't help that everyone who meets her immediately goes "Isn't she CUTEEEE." She's a smart cookie alright, she knows she's adorable.


----------



## Peganmn (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *










But we love each other. How can that be wrong?


----------



## krystaltiger (Oct 6, 2004)

*Re: I Love Willow Updates *

Awww what great photos


----------

